# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون رقم 20 لسنة 1962م بوضع بعض المحكوم عليهن في إصلاحيات خاصة

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 20 لسنة 1962م بوضع بعض المحكوم عليهن في إصلاحيات خاصة 
صادر في 26 ذو القعدة سنة 1381هـ. الموافق 1 مايو 1962م.

مادة 1

يجوز للقاضي بالنسبة إلى النساء اللاتي ثبت ارتكابهن جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 409 و 415 و 417 مكرر(أ) و417 مكرر (ب) وللمتشردات اللاتي يتخذن إفساد الأخلاق وسيلة للتعيش والمشتبه فيهن ممن سبق الحكم عليهن أو اتهمن اتهاماً جدياً في جرائم التحريض على الدعارة والفسق أكثر من مرة – أن يقضي، بدلاً من الحكم بعقوبتي الحبس أو المراقبة، بوضع المحكوم عليها في إصلاحية خاصة إلى أن يؤمر بإخلاء سبيلها، ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة البقاء في الإصلاحية عن ستة أشهر ولا أن تزيد على ثلاث سنوات.

مادة 2 

يصدر الأمر بإخلاء سبيل المحكوم عليها من الإصلاحية من لجنة مشكلة من رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ورئيس النيابة ومدير الإصلاحية، متى تبين للجنة أن سلوك المحكوم عليها داخل الإصلاحية يدعو إلى الثقة بتقويم نفسها واستقامتها، وتصدر اللجنة قراراتها بإجماع الآراء.

مادة 3 

يجوز للنيابة العامة في حالة الأمر بحبس إحدى النسوة احتياطياً لاتهامها بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى أن تأمر بقضاء مدة الحبس الاحتياطي في إحدى الإصلاحيات الخاصة المشار إليها.

مادة 4 

يصدر بتنظيم الإصلاحيات المشار إليها قرار من وزير العدل بعد التشاور مع وزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية، على أن يتضمن اتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بتقويم لأخلاق النسوة وتهذيبهن وتربيتهن تربية دينية صالحة وتدريبهن على الأعمال والحرف النافعة التي تهيئ لهن أسباب الحياة الكريمة بعد إخلاء سبيلهن.

مادة 5 

إلى أن يتم إعداد الإصلاحيات المشار إليها في كل ولاية تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات وقانون المتشردين والمشتبه في أمرهم.

مادة 6 

على وزيري العدل والشئون الاجتماعية، كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القانون، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

